# Two Golden in need of homes



## breec3 (Jan 7, 2008)

This is the add that they had in the paper for these two beautiful goldens

For sale I have 2 adult golden retrievers. 1 male-6. 1 female 4 1/2. Both spayed/neutered and up to date on all vaccinations. Both qualify for AKC, but I never sent in the papers. There was no need to since I was not breeding them. There are great family dogs. With the addition of our baby, my husband and I don't have the time to give them the love and attetion they derserve. They are very well behaved. Both know and obey several commands. They are half siblings. I would prefer them to go to the same home if possible. 
They are priced as follows:
$100 each or $150 for both


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

If you want to, you could contact the owner and give the address and phone numbers for the Golden Rescues in that area. It might help them.

Look for the rescues at this link: http://www.grca-nrc.org/Localrescues.htm


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

They sound like wonderful dogs and I hope they get their furever homes or taken into the rescue to get that home.


----------



## Sadiesdream (Jul 11, 2008)

Do you still have your goldens? I know you would like for them to go to the same home, but I only have room for one. Let me know, I'm looking for a companion for Sadie.


----------



## breec3 (Jan 7, 2008)

I am sorry these werent my goldens, just an add I read in the paper, makes you really sad to read these kind of adds, two well behaved goldens need to be re-homed because they had a baby.

I wouldnt get rid of my goldens cause I had a baby, or my baby cause I decided to have a golden. My goldens are my babies.

I do not know the outcome of these goldens, but I did send the links there way.

Good luck finding a playmate for Sadie. I have a Sadie too and I just love having two goldens. I dont think I could ever be a one golden household again Please stop me from getting my third!!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

There is an 8 year old in need of a home in MD...


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I would say get rid of the baby and keep the goldens....lol


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*I'm with all of you.*

I'm with all of you.
How can someone get rid of their dogs as if they are disposable property?
It makes me sick.
No offense to anyone who has children, I never have had any, mainly because I always felt I wouldn't be the PERFECT MOTHER (when I thought there was such a thing) and I was always DRAWN TO dogs.
I have a Female, Golden Retriever (rescued) and a Male, Samoyed. 
My dogs ARE MY CHILDREN, and I don't understand people that don't feel the same.


----------

